#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Ko samui hotel or resort recommendation

## beerlaodrinker

I havent been to ko samui in years and as i will be free from this sudanese nightmare im currently stuck in, in  about 8 days ive decided to treat myself and the kids to a beach holiday to celebrate. Can anyone suggest a family friendly resort. Im thinking chaweng would be the go. Budget of about $100 a night. Gotta be beachfront and have a pool with swim up bar. Walking distance to bars and restaurants. Kids start school holidays 1st of june so im hoping its not real crowded this time of year.  Anyone got the skinny on resorts / hotels.

----------


## Chico

Don't do it, go to Malayasia Indo or the phils.

----------


## david44

Never been but congratulations on surviving, I'm sure anywhere will be an improvement and our beach pros will be along soon to advise, in 20 years never wanted to go a Thai beach, after the Marquesas and Western Isles of Scotland anywhere crowded would not be for me, stick to sailing or eating fish/prawns on the banks of the Mekhong.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Don't do it, go to Malayasia Indo or the phils.


I thought about both those places but its Ramadan and it makes those miserable muslim coonts even more miserable. Gotta go somewhere where i can  swirl wobbly pops and get me moobs out without being lusted after by horny goat herders. I need a swim up bar to. Did i mention that

----------


## Chico

BL Samui Muslim Google :Smile:  Chinese. :smiley laughing:

----------


## david44

Not Thai but Nam better food cheaper prices and direct flights from C Mai some days not sure if your going via home but sure tp be ways from Laos 

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re..._Province.html

----------


## Switch

Just back in Samui to avoid Ramadan in Indonesia.

Drove through Chaweng yesterday and it’s become more commercial than ever. I’d be inclined to have a look at what’s on offer in Lamai during low season. Nicer, more relaxed vibe. Friends tell me it’s unusually quiet even for low season.
Try going direct to the hotel websites. A switched on GM May be looking to fill empty rooms at bargain prices.

I prefer the quiet familiarity of Bangrak and Big Buddha beaches. Try secret Garden.  Beach front resort with a small family pool. Drinks are expensive but the foods good. A nice fresh fish and seafood market on hand to supply all the seafood restaurants your missus will love.

PM me if you do make it here. First beers on me.  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I thought about vietnam for its beaches. Beer and good food. Her indoors seems to have her heart set on ko samui. Im currently trying to talk her into a cambodia beach holiday. Direct flight from lao cheap beer. Decent foodm ticks all the boxes really. Im actuall over thailand and the Thais these days.not as friendly and welcoming as they once were but it hws the infrastrucre and plenty to do for the nippers so i guess she will get her way.

Switch i will definately pm you for a beer if we go to ko samui.

----------


## Switch

Have to agree on food and cheap beer in Cambodia. I would also point to plenty of choice here, but beer always goes up in Chaweng in low season. The Thai want the same income from fewer customers. Thai logic lol.

----------


## Switch

Draught Guinness and English bitter here too plus San Mig on drought.

----------


## toslti

> I thought about vietnam for its beaches. Beer and good food. Her indoors seems to have her heart set on ko samui. Im currently trying to talk her into a cambodia beach holiday. Direct flight from lao cheap beer. Decent foodm ticks all the boxes really. Im actuall over thailand and the Thais these days.not as friendly and welcoming as they once were but it hws the infrastrucre and plenty to do for the nippers so i guess she will get her way.
> 
> Switch i will definately pm you for a beer if we go to ko samui.



Head for Nha Trang in Vietnam. Lovely beach with beach clubs, decent hotels and Vin Pearl island with its' cablecar and waterpark. Fine seafood as well.

----------


## hick

Baan Khao Hua Jook wasn't too shabby for a recent month.  I needed a quiet space to finish an MA and it delivered.  Occasionally a noisy neighbor moved in but never stayed long.  
Could still walk to some action + Tesco/7 and real Thai food is nearby w/o the exorbitant island prices that are so conmon.

They have apts, but the villas have private waist pools.

Not too far from airport so some up traffic, great view of a Buddha statue on da mountain and easy access for quiet roads to run/walk.  Aged gym, nice main pool, ok breakfast.  No idea on prices.

Chaweng beach is prolly a 15 min walk at a clip.

----------


## lom

> I would also point to plenty of choice here, but beer always goes up in Chaweng in low season. The Thai want the same income from fewer customers. Thai logic lol.


So during high season when they have a chance to make a real good profit then they lower the price so that they earn less, eh? 
I call bollox on that.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Head for Nha Trang in Vietnam. Lovely beach with beach clubs, decent hotels and Vin Pearl island with its' cablecar and waterpark. Fine seafood as well.


I quite like nha trang and hoi an but weve been both plac3s a couple of times. Ko samui good for me for eating decent food and beer drinking. And plenty of things for the kids to do. Aqua parks etc. But i wouldnt mind a gander at some places in cambodia i havent been to yet. Such as the islands of sihanoukville. Ive got to pitch it to the wife in a way that she thinks its all her idea.

----------


## david44

> Ive got to pitch it to the wife in a way that she thinks its all her idea.


 the key

----------


## Switch

> So during high season when they have a chance to make a real good profit then they lower the price so that they earn less, eh? 
> I call bollox on that.


According to the Thai bar owners, you’re a fucking idiot. Live and learn.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Just back in Samui to avoid Ramadan in Indonesia.
> 
> Drove through Chaweng yesterday and it’s become more commercial than ever. I’d be inclined to have a look at what’s on offer in Lamai during low season. Nicer, more relaxed vibe. Friends tell me it’s unusually quiet even for low season.
> Try going direct to the hotel websites. A switched on GM May be looking to fill empty rooms at bargain prices.
> 
> I prefer the quiet familiarity of Bangrak and Big Buddha beaches. Try secret Garden.  Beach front resort with a small family pool. Drinks are expensive but the foods good. A nice fresh fish and seafood market on hand to supply all the seafood restaurants your missus will love.
> 
> PM me if you do make it here. First beers on me.


it was a pleasure to meet you mate. AO tried to PM you for more info on the gaff you recommended but the message bounced back saying your inbox is full. anyway found a place called baan talay which ticks all the boxes. right on the beach and a family mart across the road for the bevvys. not s landreth style but nice enough

----------


## CalEden

Stayed at Ozo Hotel a couple years ago. On the beach, very nice hotel.

https://www.ozohotels.com/chaweng-sa...kCiA&gclsrc=ds

----------


## Switch

> it was a pleasure to meet you mate. AO tried to PM you for more info on the gaff you recommended but the message bounced back saying your inbox is full. anyway found a place called baan talay which ticks all the boxes. right on the beach and a family mart across the road for the bevvys. not s landreth style but nice enough


Cheers BLD. Great to meet you and the family. That son of yours is scary big for a 10 year old. Let’s hope he’s a ‘gentle giant’ like his old man.
Sorry I couldn’t stay longer, but I don’t trust myself on the motosai after more than a couple of beers.
Buzz me if you come through my place on your way to Tao or Phangngan.

----------


## Dillinger

> found a place called baan talay which ticks all the boxes


Does it have a sea view by any chance? :Smile: 

I prefer it up near the Fishermans Village. Scent Hotel has some amazing views there and you can hire a jeep to get around the island.
Google and check out Nikki Beach on Sunday. :Smile:

----------


## Switch

> Does it have a sea view by any chance?
> 
> I prefer it up near the Fishermans Village. Scent Hotel has some amazing views there and you can hire a jeep to get around the island.
> Google and check out Nikki Beach on Sunday.


His pad is on the beach, southern end of Chaweng beach road. Fishermans is great, except on Fridays when it becomes walking street with little or no parking. The Scent is one of those nice quiet beach front boutique places. Traffic noise can get a bit much sometimes. Isn't the menu vegetablearian there?

----------


## Switch

I think they are off to Koh Tao or Koh Phangan tomorrow.

----------


## Chico

Lucky him,he won't have to duck and dive to avoid you.phew

----------


## aging one

> Lucky him,he won't have to duck and dive to avoid you.phew


Here again the total moron.   Switch has already met up with BLD and his family. We know you cant construct a sentence in English. Its now evident you cant read one in English either.

----------


## Dillinger

> Isn't the menu vegetablearian there


I only had breakfast there, I'd have remembered if there was no bacon :Smile:

----------


## Switch

> I only had breakfast there, I'd have remembered if there was no bacon


Maybe you had muesli and yoghurt with fresh fruit? like me (cough)

----------


## Dillinger

^ i have just found the breakfast from there...... eggs benedict :Smile:

----------


## Chico

Dill can't see the bacon/Ham,sure it ain't Florentine.?

Beautiful setting anyway.

----------


## Dillinger

That florentine rings a bell now you mention it :Smile:

----------


## Jofrey

i was on Samui a couple of years back. 

Deeply unimpressed with the place...way too developed and jammed with tourists now. similar to Phuket. 



that said, we're heading over to Ko Phangan next month....got a sweet beachside bungalow on Thong Nai Pan Yai. looking forward to getting back there. been years since i last visited.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

i was down the northern end of chaweng and found it to be pretty quiet. wasnt exactly rammed with tourists. had a couple of nights out down soi green mango and had the place to myself. off to ko phangan today. staying at haad rin beach. will see how that goes

----------


## Chico

Have very fond memories of Samui back in 87 was a perfect paradise,and beautiful people who couldn't do enough for you, perfected bliss.

----------


## Loy Toy

> will see how that goes


Have a great time mate.

Sounds like you deserve it.

----------

